# Munster rimless nano tank



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

I've really been enjoying my 8 and 12 gallon rimless tanks, which I got from Corwin (Munster Tanks). Some of you who have picked up endlers from me have mentioned that you'd like to get a similar tank.

I thought I'd let you know that Corwin still has a few (not many) of these tanks left in 8, 12 and 25 gallon tanks. I'm mentioning this because Corwin is pretty busy with work these days and doesn't seem to have enough time to post. 

The plants in my 12 gallon have grown like it's a stage set for Jumanji. I'm going to take a pic of it and post before I trim. You'll get a kick out of it.

This pic is my 8 gallon, not long after it was set up.Since then (only a few months ago) a few hundred endlers have had their start in this tank!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to add to your notes, the tanks are very nice....I am using them as well....they are beautifull....don't have the light clamped on yet, but....very nice all the same....with a filter, heater and decorations they look like pieces of living art...


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi, All
> 
> I've really been enjoying my 8 and 12 gallon rimless tanks, which I got from Corwin (Munster Tanks). Some of you who have picked up endlers from me have mentioned that you'd like to get a similar tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Morainy. I am glad that you are enjoying the tanks. Very nice picture of your 8 Gallon set up. 



Fishkeeper said:


> Just to add to your notes, the tanks are very nice....I am using them as well....they are beautifull....don't have the light clamped on yet, but....very nice all the same....with a filter, heater and decorations they look like pieces of living art...


Thanks Fishkeeper. It was good to see you the other day....again!


----------

